# Keeping it clean



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I am terrible at keeping things organized. I let things get so cluttered it drives poor DH nuts. When I finally attack it and get it looking good it lasts for a few days, a week at the very most and it's right back where it was before I cleaned it. So how does one keep it cleaned? I was thinking of taking before pics and hanging them up by the area that I just got cleaned, that will be a constant reminder of what I don't want. Then after I get into the habit of keeping it cleaned I can take down the pics. What do you all think? Has anyone tried that and did it work for you? An example would be my pics of my now pantry before and after over in S&P. thanks


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

The old saying "A place for everything and everything in it's place" comes to mind. Have a "home" for EVERYTHING. If you use something, put it back where it lives when you are done with it. Of course this is a lot easier said then done, but if you do it consistently then it will become habit thus becoming easier to do. You would be amazed at how much time you save not having to pick up stuff all the time because it is not where it "lives". The house stays cleaner a lot longer too. I also don't allow myself "corners" with a flat surface and only 1 small "junk drawer" because I know what will happen. As for your pantry, you could label the shelves according to what goes where on them. 

I finally am pretty good about it - it is almost a habit. Now if I could just keep ahead of the dusting .....


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh don't even get me started on the dust!!! LOL This place has got to be the dustiest place I have ever lived. Good idea for the labels.


----------



## SarahT (Dec 26, 2010)

One thing that worked great for me was to have a set cleaning schedule with setting up doing certain things each day. I would have to make an actual list that I check off as I do them. I made a list of all the things I need to do daily (sweeping, mopping, wipe down bathrooms, etc.), then I would make a list of all chores and assign them to a day (sheets on Monday, windows on Tuesday) and on like that. I would also pick one room a week to deep clean. It really helped me stay organized and on top of things.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have tried the list thing and I just don't stick to it. I guess it's called buck up and get it done  I did print the before pic of my pantry and hung it there, so now I look at the pic then the pantry and smile. I am going to tackle another spot tomorrow and do the same thing.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Start a routine.. Start doing the same thing every morning and evening before you retire. Most new habits take two months (60 days) to be come 'routine'.. I find that if I use one day to do deep cleaning and use a few min, several times a day, I can keep it pretty clean/straight.. 

I do something extra every day.. On the day before I go groc shopping, I clean out the fridge and organize the pantry.. That way I know what I have and what I need.
One day, I will straighten up the linen closets.. One a day that we have eaten out, I will pull the stove pans and wipe it down really well, throw the burner pans in the dishwasher along w/ the mircowave tray... 

By doing something everyday, I don't feel overwhelmed... Good luck w/ your new routine..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Just do it! It's that simple!

I have a set routine for each day of the week and even if I don't want to do it, I do it! And, then I'm happy I did it!

Before bed, I walk through the house and put away stuff. I check the kitchen, stack dishes or put them in the dishwasher and wipe the counter tops and table. 

Same thing in the bathroom. A quick wipe and put stuff away. 

The bedrooms get straightened in the morning. Make the beds and, again, put stuff where they belong.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

15 minutes
You can do anything for 15 minutes
Spend 15 minutes in the kitchen
then on something fun (read, knit what ever)
then 15 on the dust

I have found that when I keep up the 15 minutes, it takes roughly 1 hour and 15 minutes a day to keep my home sparkling.

Now since working I have dropped the ball. My job is now ending so I plan to get back to my 15s and get things back where they ought to be!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess thats my biggest problem, JUST DO IT!!! LOL I do work outside of the home also and so days I am just so ---- lazy. I did hang my before pick of the pantry and so far so good, and I am disgusted every time I look at the before, but very happy when I look at the after. I think right now I am just so overwhelmed with each area that I know needs to get done. But this weekend I am going to take it one area at a time. I have written down each one and will check them off as I go. I think hanging the before pics is really going to give me incentive to keep it clean. Somedays I wish I had OCD when it comes to my house LOL.


----------



## grammea (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have any advice to give but will be reading the other ladies posts with interest as I have a similar problem for different reasons.
I have a problem with super low energy due to the medications I take and fibromyalgia as well as arthritis and depression.
That said I am slowly but surely working on things.I stop to think before I just "put something down anywhere"
On my home board I have joined an organization challenge and am working on the storage areas so things Can be put away and not left out to look messy.
God bless,
Helen(grammea)


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

Merks,

I think we could be twins... I have the same issues... I am making a home management binder to help me organize this clutter.

Good Luck!


----------



## Vermonter_Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Is the rest of your family helping by taking care of their own things? I try that at my house, and although it works somewhat, it is a struggle. 
My DH is a computer technician, and someone is always giving him computers to fix so he can give them away to someone who needs them, the problem is that there is more computer parts and pieces coming in, than going out. He does have an office, but it is already full and there is a pathway to and from his desk.
The 16 year old comes home and throws her stuff right in front of the couch or on the couch and doesn't move it until I get frustrated and raise my voice or move it myself.
Don't even get me started on laundry.
They could certainly help more than they do. And yes I have asked them.


----------

